# 50% off in Borders Blanch



## lou2 (15 Jul 2009)

Borders in Blanchardstown is closing down and as a result there is 50% off everything. Some fantastic bargains to be had. I was there yesterday evening and this morning and got over 400 euro worth of books, cards, dvds (new releases) and cds for less than 200. They have school books and college books too. They do seem to be re-stocking the shelves as there was stuff out this morning that had run out last night though don't know how long this will last. Be warned though...I was 2 hours in the queue today! If you are going then go with someone else who will start queuing straight away and do the browsing in relays. Store is open until the beginning of August though I guess all the good stuff will go in the next couple of days based on the number of people who were there today.


----------



## shesells (15 Jul 2009)

The school books section was empty, totally, when I was there.

There are bargains to be had but try to be there at opening time and be prepared to queue. I also was there for 2 hours in a long slow moving line today. It was worth it but I was glad I didn't have kids with me or high heels for that matter!

Also they are closing early because of the queues, I believe 6ish is now the time, sign says 7 but they closed at 6.30 tonight. They close the doors but people inside can still queue to pay.


----------



## emaol (7 Aug 2009)

Down to 75% of everything. Closes Sunday


----------

